# Datenbankverbindung von BIRT



## Eminent (9. Nov 2005)

Hi,

ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber da es mit einer JDBC-Verbindung zu tun hat bin ich mal hier.
Ich will testen in wie weit das Plugin BIRT für eclipse bei uns sinnvoll zu nutzen wäre.

Voraussetzungen:

eclipse 3.1.1 mit folgenden Plugins: 


BIRT 1.0.1
emf (runtime) 2.1
gef (runtime) 3.1
Dazu dann den aktuellen JDBC-Treiber für Oracle (ojdbc14.jar)

Problem ist jetzt, dass das Laden des Treibers immer nicht funktioniert.

Ich kann mir eine Datenquelle anlegen und dann auch einen Datensatz anlegen, in diesem eine Abfrage formulieren und bekomme in der Ergebnisvorschau auch etwas angezeigt.

Wenn ich jetzt aber für die Anzeige eine Tabelle erstelle und diese dann mit Daten versorge kommt dann schon in der Vorschau folgende Fehlermeldung:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die Berichtseite enthält Fehler: 
- There are error(s) in Table:null 
Error0 : odaconsumer.CannotOpenConnection(1 time)detail: Die Verbindung kann für Treiber (org.eclipse.birt.report.data.oda.jdbc) nicht geöffnet werden.JDBC-Treiberklasse [oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver] kann nicht geladen werden. JDBC-Treiberklasse [oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver] kann nicht geladen werden. 

Ich verstehe nur nicht warum, weil ich bekomme die DB-Infos, kann mir einen Datensatz mit Abfrage anlegen und bekomme auch eine Ergebnisvorschau im Datensatz. Nur im eigentlichen Bericht kann er dann den Treiber nicht laden.

Hat da vielleicht einer von euch ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte. Mein Kollege und ich sind echt ratlos.


----------



## Bleiglanz (9. Nov 2005)

> Dazu dann den aktuellen JDBC-Treiber für Oracle (ojdbc14.jar)


wohin hast du den gelegt?

Ohne mich mit BIRT näher auszukennen musst du beachten, dass bei Eclipse jedes Plugin seinen eigenen Classloader hat - man kann also nicht so ohne weiteres etwas zum "Classpath" hinzufügen

steht nix in der BIRT Dokumentation?


----------



## Eminent (9. Nov 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Dazu dann den aktuellen JDBC-Treiber für Oracle (ojdbc14.jar)
> 
> 
> wohin hast du den gelegt?
> ...



Bei BIRT ist es so, dass Treiber für die JDBC-Verbindungen im Pfad:

eclipse\plugins\org.eclipse.birt.report.data.oda.jdbc_1.0.1\drivers

liegen müssen und dort liegt auch das ojdbc14.jar. Wir hatten das ganze am Anfang mit classes12.jar probiert (ging auch nicht) und dann halt eben gefunden, dass man ojdbc14.jar verwenden soll. 

Was ich wie gesagt nur komisch finde ist, dass er alle Datenbankschemata findet und mir auch die Ergebnissvorschau meiner Abfrage richtig anzeigt. Nur wenn es dann darum geht eine Vorschau für den eigentlichen Bericht zu erstellen kann er den Treiber nicht mehr laden.


----------



## Eminent (9. Nov 2005)

Ok, nach langem Suchen im Web hat mein Kollege die Lösung gefunden.

Der DB-Treiber muss nicht nur im passenden Ordern für die Treiber des JDBC-Plugins sein, sondern auch noch im entsprechenden Ordner des Viewers.

D. h. 

Zusätzlich muss der Treiber in den Ordner:

<eclipse install>\plugins\org.eclipse.birt.report.viewer_1.0.1\birt\plugins\org.eclipse.birt.report.data.oda.jdbc\drivers

danach sollte auch der Rest funktionieren.


----------

